# I am a "Kept" Woman



## ClassicChic (Feb 11, 2005)

I Am a "Kept" Woman


You see, there were a few times when I thought I would lose my mind, but


                       GOD kept me sane. (Isa. 26:3)


There were times when I thought I could go no longer, but the LORD kept me
                                  moving.
                                (Gen 28:15)


At times, I've wanted to lash out at those whom I felt had done me wrong,
             but the HOLY GHOST kept my mouth shut. (Psa. 13)


Sometimes, I think the money just isn't enough, but GOD has helped me to
  keep the lights on, the water on, the car paid, the house paid, etc..,
                              (Matt. 6:25-34)


                When I thought I would fall, HE kept me up.
               When I thought I was weak, HE kept me strong!
                       (I Pet. 5:7, Matt. 11:28-30)


      !     I could go on and on and on, but I'm sure you hear me!
   Praise the Lord and pass the filet mignon!! I'm blessed to be "KEPT."


                 Are you...or do you know a "kept" woman?


----------



## pebbles (Feb 12, 2005)

Cherokee said:
			
		

> I Am a "Kept" Woman
> 
> 
> You see, there were a few times when I thought I would lose my mind, but
> ...




Lord, yes!! I am a "kept" woman!!


----------



## Carlie (Feb 12, 2005)

I am definitely a kept woman.  God is so good! 

Very encouraging message...thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Feb 12, 2005)

Kept, most blessed to be a kept woman. And proud of it.


----------



## Dare~to~Dream (Feb 12, 2005)

Thanks for posting !


----------



## slwe415 (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes!!! I am definitely a 'kept' woman!!! Thank you, Jesus!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## sithembile (Feb 14, 2005)

Hallelujah!


----------



## star (Mar 3, 2005)

Cherokee said:
			
		

> I Am a "Kept" Woman
> 
> 
> You see, there were a few times when I thought I would lose my mind, but
> ...


This is my testimony. Kept By Jesus. I tell people also I'm kept woman and man who is keeping me is Jesus Himself. Amen, Amen and Amen


----------



## honeisos (Mar 4, 2005)

Praise him!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 5, 2005)

I'M A KEPT WOMAN TOO!


----------



## Laela (Aug 25, 2009)

*I am Kept!*

Praise the Lord! 

Good Word!


----------



## paradise1975 (Aug 25, 2009)

I am a Kept Woman
Praise the Lord, Thank You!!


----------



## kooskoos (Aug 25, 2009)

ClassicChic said:


> I Am a "Kept" Woman
> 
> 
> You see, there were a few times when I thought I would lose my mind, but
> ...


 

Thank you so much for your post! I can really identify with the bolded in my life RIGHT NOW! I know it's only the Lord who's keeping me ...sometimes I forget who's in control , so THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Pooks (Aug 25, 2009)

Continually KEPT by His grace - wonderful post.


----------



## Candygirl (Aug 25, 2009)

Just experienced the bill thing this past week and God definitely showed up...right on time!


----------



## Chrissy811 (Aug 25, 2009)

Amen Sister!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 25, 2009)

ClassicChic said:


> I Am a "Kept" Woman
> 
> 
> You see, there were a few times when I thought I would lose my mind, but
> ...



LOL.  I was just thinking about this type of thing for the last few days.  I'm "kept" too.  No matter what others say and suspect about us...well, my Father in heaven is keeping us.


----------



## Netta1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh yes... when GOD made a way out of no way I knew I was kept...

When he comforted me in the midnight hour and listened to me cry..he TOLD me I was KEPT...

When I almost lost it all GOD kept me...

When I felt like a couldn't take another step GOD Kept me!

Best believe that GOD kept me, not only did he keep me.. But he sustained me…

He is the one who keeps and sustains me! 

Who is this awesome GOD that we serve??? That He is able to father the fatherless yet allow the motherless a place in his bosom???

His name is awesome! His name is wonderful! The great I AM!
GOD IS GOOD!


----------



## Laela (Aug 25, 2009)

*ClassicChic* ITA with kooskoos. Thank you, too, for putting up such a gem! Amen


----------



## WorkInProgress88 (Sep 16, 2009)

i am a kept woman!!!!!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 16, 2009)

Amen! 

*I am  a Kept Woman!*


----------



## Laela (Jul 2, 2010)

I am Kept... Amen 

:Rose:


----------



## it_comes_naturally (Jul 2, 2010)

I am a kept woman!  Thank you Jesus for keeping me in my right mind.  I thought I was going to lose it months ago!


----------



## sunshine2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm definitely a "KEPT" woman. Thanks for posting. Definitely needed to hear this and it came just on time.


----------



## Ayesha81 (Sep 11, 2010)

I feel embarrased to ask this- I will go ahead anyway......what is a kept woman? Please and thank you.


----------



## Laela (Sep 12, 2011)

*I'm a Kept Woman!
Written by Mary  Whelchel**
September 12, 2011

There's a piece making  its way on the internet entitled "I am a kept woman."  It  expresses what many of us Christian women believe and experience.

* *Being a  "kept woman" has negative connotations in our society. In most  cases, it means a woman who is supported financially by someone who is  in another relationship, married, usually. Of course, it is implied that  the kept woman bestows favors, usually sexual in nature on her  benefactor.  So, aspiring to being a "kept woman" by this  definition is not a good thing.*

 *However, let's take another look at what it can  mean to be a kept woman-or quite honestly, a kept man as well!  The  first line from this essay says:*

 *I am a kept woman because, you see, there were a  few times when I thought I would lose my mind, but God kept me sane.*

 *Can you  think of some moments in your life when your mental and emotional  condition was so frail, so battered, so exhausted that you wondered if  you were losing it?  It does appear that bad news comes in  bunches and we feel bombarded at times.  I think of a woman  I know who has recently received bad news about her health, on top of  bad news about one of her children, and then she lost her job!  At  times like these you truly can feel as though you're losing your  sanity.*

 *It's  undoubtedly what Job experienced when his world suddenly collapsed on  him.  And though he never cursed God, as you read his story  you see that there were times when his mental and emotional strength  was stretched beyond measure.  At one point he said, "I  cry out to you, O God, but you do not answer; I stand up, but you  merely look at me" (Job 30:20).*

 *If that's where you are today-feeling as though  you could lose your mind because life is so hard-I want to encourage  you to remember that you are a "kept woman"-or man-and that God has not  and will not let go of you.  To keep your sanity, keep your  mind on Jesus.  Isaiah 26:3 says, "You will keep in  perfect peace him whose mind is steadfast, because he trusts in you."   Paul wrote that "the mind of sinful man is death, but the  mind controlled by the Spirit is life and peace" (Romans 8:6).   When Satan is trying to literally drive you crazy, stand firm on  the promise of God that he will keep you sane by his Spirit. *


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Sep 12, 2011)

Amen!! I am a kept woman! Lord know God kept me sane when I was battling cancer. He never left my side and I never felt hopeless because I knew God was going to bring me through. Praise his holy name, I mediated on being healed by the stripes of Jesus and God gave me and my family peace. I cried maybe like 5 time since everything, God truly heals. Jehovah Rapha!! <3


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 13, 2011)

I am a Kept Woman!! Its amazing how as God keeps you, He is changing, preserving, comforting, and molding you all in the process!!!!  He wont ever leave us comfortless!!! Even the times i felt like I didnt want to be kept! He kept me. When I didnt have the strength hold my head up! He held it up for me!GLLORRRRYYYY



...had to do a lil Praise!!!


----------



## Laela (Sep 13, 2011)

*I'm a Kept Woman!                        
Written by Mary Whelchel    
September 13, 2011


A wonderful truth is that if we are in Christ, we are indeed kept women-and men as well.  I saw a piece on the internet, author unknown, that made the point that we are kept women.  The second line of this piece says:

There were times when I thought I could go no longer, but the Lord kept me moving.

Psalm 18:32 says, "It is God who arms me with strength and keeps my way secure."  How many times have you thought you could not put one foot in front of the other, and yet the Lord kept you going?

My precious mother is with Jesus now, but a few years before her passing, my dad had a stroke and for a few years she insisted that she could care for him at home.  It got to be too much for her, but she was just determined to keep him with her as long as possible.  I remember her telling me, many times, about a particular night when Daddy woke her again, disturbing her sleep again, and she had to get up to care for him.  She said, "Mary, I honestly didn't think I could do it.  I just thought, 'Lord, I cannot get out of this bed; I have no strength.'  But God helped me and I was able to get up and take care of Pop."

God kept her going when she had no strength of her own.  She was a simple woman, who loved the Word of God and hid it in her heart all her life, and when her strength was gone, God's strength came through. 

I think of a wonderful old hymn:

He giveth more grace as our burdens grow greater,
He sendeth more strength as our labors increase;
To added afflictions He addeth His mercy,
To multiplied trials He multiplies peace.
When we have exhausted our store of endurance,
When our strength has failed ere the day is half done,
When we reach the end of our hoarded resources
Our Father's full giving is only begun.
His love has no limits, His grace has no measure,
His power has no boundary known unto men;
For out of His infinite riches in Jesus
He giveth, and giveth, and giveth again.

If you're out of strength and you think you just can't keep moving, please re-read this wonderful old hymn, and sing it or read it all through your day.  The Lord will give you the strength you need, because you are a kept woman!*


----------



## Laela (Sep 13, 2011)

@Jynlnd13... *GLORY BE TO GOD FOR YOUR HEALING!!!
 Awesome testimony...
*


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Sep 13, 2011)

Laela said:


> @Jynlnd13... *GLORY BE TO GOD FOR YOUR HEALING!!!
> Awesome testimony...
> *



Yes!! Glory be to God forever!


----------



## Laela (Sep 16, 2011)

I apologize OP for multiple posts..Mary Welchel had a great series this week on your post. I've missed a couple days and I'll post them here. It's a blessing for me to read this stuff this week, so I'm sharing it w/ others.


I'm a Kept Woman!                        
Written by Mary Whelchel    
September 16, 2011


_When I thought I would fall, God kept me up.  
When I thought I was weak, he kept me strong!
_

I've heard non-believers accuse us of being weak because we need our religion as a crutch-we're not able to stand on our own!  And I admit it.  I need help to keep from falling and to stay strong. Paul wrote to the Corinthians:

"_But God chose the foolish things of the world to shame the wise; God chose the weak things of the world to shame the strong.  He chose the lowly things of this world and the despised things-and the things that are not-to nullify the things that are, so that no one may boast before him" _(1 Corinthians 1:27 - 29).

But here's the cool thing about being a weak person that God chooses:  He becomes our strength and we discover that we can do all things through Christ who gives us strength.  Anything God has ordained for us to do, he gives us the strength to do it, and we become strong through him.  It's one of the wonderful paradoxes of the Christian life-our weakness becomes his strength.

So, remember that you are a kept woman:
*
    * Kept sane by keeping your mind on Jesus
    * Kept moving when you thought you could go no longer.
    * Kept from using your words as a weapon.
    * Kept strong through Jesus.*

Jesus said, "_My sheep listen to my voice; I know them, and they follow me.  I give them eternal life, and they shall never perish; no one can snatch them out of my hand.  My Father, who has given them to me, is greater than all; no one can snatch them out of my Father's hand.  I and the Father are one_" (John 10:27 - 30).

Our Lord never spoke more wonderful truth-we who are his sheep will never perish because we are kept in the hands of Jesus and the hands of God.  No one can snatch us out of his hand, because we are kept by his blood and his love.  Rejoice today that you are a kept woman-or a kept man!


----------

